# told to release...emotional wreck



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

Found a baby pigeon about 10 weeks ago. We have become very attached. the problem is my two cats and a dog aren't very attached. i called the vet to see if there was some type of vaccination needed and he told me to call the conservation office. I called and they told me to release him/her immediately because it is a federal offense to keep the bird. I am really scared to release "Pidge". I don't think he/she will be able to find food or friends. There are no pigeons in the area and we do have some hawks. Her likelihood of survival seems pretty slim to me. The woman at the conservation office said to release the pigeon and that it would continue to beg to get into the house for a few days but will eventually fly away. i just can't bring myself to do this. It just sounds soooo cruel to me. I spoke to a friend of mine who is a county officer and he said I could keep the bird if it was not restrained. Well, doesn;t this mean to release it and hope he survives??? I'm at a loss. I know i can't keep "Pidge" but do not want to release her into the wild. He/she is also lonely because I work a lot. I would like him/her to have a companion. Please help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Listen to me...It would be cruel to release this Pigeon since she has been hand raised.
She does not need to be vaccinated and you do not need to call any one to keep her as a PET. Stop calling around and asking about what to do. Keep her or let us find her a home where she will be safe. She is a PET.
You are right that she would not survive on her own and especially with winter coming on.. Pigeons count on their parents to show them where to find food and to fear predators. She does not have this benefit. She is human identified and not Pigeon identified.
If you need help finding a vet for future, I can help you with that. Here is my [email protected] 
Whoever gave you the advise they did about letting this Pigeon go should be ashamed of them self.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, I can only imagine what you are going thru. Hang in there, help is on the way. Do not release this pigeon. You may here it form others but I will be the first to say...the vet is a jerk and so is the women at the conservation office!! I don't know the laws in your area, but you do have other options than throwing this bird out in the wild to fend for himself. You are right, that would be very cruel. There are people on this forum from all over. Please don't do anything until you have gotten more replies. Someone will help. It takes some effort and planning but birds, cats and dogs can live together. I promise you will coached to what this bird may need medically. If I was providing the best for a bird like this...well I would do what I wanted. As far as vaccinations, there are some, but not necessarily required for one pet bird. As always, pictures and a detailed description would be very helpful. How's it eating, drinking, pooping, etc... Be brave, help is on it's way!!!!


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

Chari,

Thank you for the response. I am not sure if my pidgeon is male or female. I cannot let her fly around the house with the dogs and cats. I have taken her to work with me (we have an auto repair business) and she really likes it there because she has free run of the place. The only problem is we need to leave at 5:00 and she never wants to get back in her cage to go home or to stay the night. I can't just let her fly around because she will set off the alarms. Once I get her in the cage she just starts climbing the cage until i let her out agin unless she is really tired she will take a nap. I'm thinking this is the only place I could keep her. I am also concerned that she does not have any feathered fiends. Perhaps this does not matter. I would like to find her a better home if I could but I will not release her. I love her....she is sooo sweet.

Meg


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Meg...........Charis is 100% correct. Please do not release this pigeon. It has become human identified and would not stand a chance out on it's own.

You have come to the right place for help.

Thank you so much for caring and saving this baby.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Meg...we can help you find a companion. Birds do need to be confined when there is no supervision. Is there room at work for her to have a larger cage to be in after hours?
I agree with Naunnie's assessment of the vet and conservation lady, by the way.


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

She tends to stay in the office with me at work but I could put a cage in the repair shop for after hours if I could get her in the cage.  This is the big struggle. she wants to be free....not that she really does much flying...I will have to say they sure take allot of naps. She likes to sit on top of my computer and peck at my screen. she has taken a particular liking to one of the mechanics in the back. It's pretty funny. the problem is that they do poop allot and customers aren't particularly pleased to see the little poops on the counter. I do my best to keep it cleaned up but it is quite the job.  He/she seems healthy but I am worried about mites or other parasites that my other animals may get. I have never had a bird before. I am currently keeping her in a guinea pig cage at night and for the road trip to and from work. He is just starting to puff up his neck and make this loud grumbling sound as he tries to take my hand off with his beak. my fingers are fine....he thinks I am going to feed him...he still sucks on my fingers. he does not like the palm of my hand at all. Don't know why??? He does shake when you walk past him. he should know to trust me by now but he still seems very nervous to me. everything is on his terms. Hmmmm...

Meg


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes...that is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard...where does that "conservation" office get their personnel ? Dumbsville ???

It is a TOTAL lie. If you are in the US, it is NOT an offense to keep a rehabilitated pigeon which was born feral....

OK, now that the bad info has been dispelled.....(sorry, that just burns me up , though)....

As mentioned already, she/he is likely bonded to humans...she would never make it as a feral.....

You have 2 choices (both very good choices, actually)

1) As Charis suggested...perhaps she/he can live at where you work ? Just buy him a nice, large parrot-sized cage or a flight-sized cage (the latter being a bit larger). Let her fly during working hours, and put her nighty-night when you close up shop to go home.

You can still bring him home now and again for little weekend-getaways if you want to 

...regular baths with a spray bottle and maybe one dusting with some flea powder, and you will not need to worry about external bugs/parasites and such anymore...

2) Find an aviary or a pigeon loft for him....someone in your area or thereabouts....

THANK YOU for posting here...man, oh, man...that was almost a _tragedy_, luckily averted....

BTW...thanks for saving her/him. 

BTW, BTW....all of those airs he/she is putting on...the louder vocalizing, the pecking, the puffing up (I imagine some strutting, too ?).....is just 'cuz he's growing up....and he luvs ya.....


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Meg.......Your bird is in the adolecent stage. He is displaying typical teenage pigeon behavior. His shaking when you walk by is another way of displaying that he wants you to feed him, your image to him is that of a parent.

He should not get any mites or parasites as he has been an only bird and has been hand raised by you. Pigeons do not transmit any disease to dogs or cats. As far as the poop is concerned, there is a pigeon diaper that you can purchase. It works great. Check it out on "birdwearonline.com". Bonnie, the owner custom makes them and I am sure it would save you all the clean up of the counter.


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

Jaye,

Thank You! I can't believe all of the support I am getting. I am going to speak to my husband in the morning about our options. I can't believe the conservation office (supposed bird specialist) practically told me to kill this innocent bird. I have been pretty much sobbing for two days and could use some sleep. I will be back on first thing in the morning.

Thanks again. I really needed some guidance and support and it seems I went to the right place.

As far as her health:

I am currently feeding her some wild bird seed mixed with cracked corn and fresh water. I purchased some special treat that all wild birds are supposed to enjoy...it is some type of spray...it is long and has a bunch of seeds on it. she does not like it. I think she is afraid of it. She also wants to jump in the sink when I am running the water so she takes a bath a couple times per week. her poop looks brownish grey with some white. It seems pretty runny right after she gulps up some water. Let me know if I ammissing anything. I will post some pics in the morning. 


Meg


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Keep your pigeon!! And invest in some of Boni's pigeon wear. It's wonderful. I have 2 hand fed pigeons who wear it, Tweetie and Squishy, and it's fun to have a pigeon flying/playing and not get pooped on.
Daryl


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

when i found my baby JOJO, first person i spoke to was my techer, he is an avian specialist and he is one of the best people to rehab animals, he has over 150 animals on his farm, all exotic an non exotic.
first thing he said was that it was ilegal to keep a feral in the house
but the truth is he wasnt feral any more.
i found him when he was about 5 days old.
so he said he gonna make few phone ccalls in order for me to legaly own a pigeon
i really didnt wanna be bothered with the procedure so i just keept my mouth shut. who will know if i dont tell anybody.. even if i went thry with the procedure to make him legal pet, who is to say that they wuldnt take the bird from me at the end
if u want i can ask what is it that he wanted me to do. as far as makin him legal
but the best thing to do is dont tell anybody.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

all i know is it is absolutely not a federal offense to keep a pigeon, they are not covered under the migratory bird treaty act of 1918. and was clarified further in the Migratory Bird Treaty Reform Act of 2004
same as english sparrows, european starlings, and mute swans
that women was misinformed , they are not a native bird, what a dumb lady.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Wish I could afford for you to ship to me, I'd keep em in the house as a pet. 
Listen to the other people here, DON'T RELEASE HER!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

how much does it cost to ship???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some more advise, do not say where this pigeon came from to anyone, he is now a "homing pigeon" domestic breed, and pet that you adopted, esp say that when you need to take him to an avian vet...they do sell plastic clip on bands in colors at the pigeon supply sites, so he looks the part...I have some in blue if you want one.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Megamoois,
Thank you for joining our community and helping this pigeon. Person you spoke to conservation office is mistaken or inexperienced. It is not federal offence to keep pigeon even feral pigeon as pet. Definition of “feral” is – “having returned to an untamed state from domestication” do you sense something illogical already?
Anyway, baby bird hand raised by human cannot be simply released (this is known by conservationists and there are special programmes to introduce birds and animals to the wild). Anyone really concerned by fate of the bird will advice you about danger setting bird “free”. These birds do not know to fend from danger, to search for food and socialize with their own kind.
Through this forum you can get information about health treatment and veterinarians in your area you can use for your PET pigeon. And members are always ready to help you.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> all i know is it is absolutely not a federal offense to keep a pigeon, they are not covered under the migratory bird treaty act of 1918. and was clarified further in the Migratory Bird Treaty Reform Act of 2004
> same as english sparrows, european starlings, and mute swans
> that women was misinformed , they are not a native bird, what a dumb lady.


Exactly....it was THIS code/law which I was talking about. As they are not considered native, they are not covered. It _could_ possibly be that local/state ordinances are more restrictive...but quite seriously...I very much doubt it....



plamenh said:


> Definition of “feral” is – “having returned to an untamed state from domestication” do you sense something illogical already?


Hehehe....

I am betting she was just instructed "whenever anyone calls up and says they have rescued a bird, tell them it's illegal to keep it". (Good to know the conservation association hires only the best and brightest, eh ?)

Anyway, from hereon in, you have a _pet Rock Dove_ ......although I also like SW's suggestion of calling her your homer....


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

I was able to get her to work this morning but it took me almost an hour to get her in her cage to transport her. If anyone is interested in taking her I would pay for the shipping or take the drive. I am about an hour west of Chicago, IL. If not I will take care of her and buy her a pigeon pamper.  My husband is not cooperating with me. He said she can stay until spring but that's just not good enough. I don't want her to be alone and in danger. It's not just the weather but the hawks and her inability to find food. 

P.S. Still unsure if it is a girl or boy. She does seem to be getting quite a few irridescent feathers around her neck and chest. I think I read somewhere this could be a boy. I found her on July 28, 2009 and I think she was about a week old. Her eyes were open and had yellow feathers and a huge beak. Kind of funnly looking .... but beautiful now.

Meg


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please post a picture it can be that someone falls in love with your girl.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

She'd be welcome here...I have a few indoor pigeons. I am currently trying to get a my loft done...but the weather isn't helping .

Shipping runs about $50...plus about a $20 box. 

Yea, it sounds from the things you have described that she is a "pet". There not much of a chance that she would make it on her own, she doesn't have the skills she needs...and most likely can't learn them not at this stage.

I have a pet feral, and then some pet fancies. I recently took in a found homer from IL.
The sex of a pigeon can't really be determined till about 6 months old...sometimes longer.

If I can be of any help please let me know...
-Hilly


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

megamoois said:


> I was able to get her to work this morning but it took me almost an hour to get her in her cage to transport her.



Don't feed/allow access to food while your little friend is at the garage and then, when you want him to go into his cage, put his nice full food dish in there (show him what you're doing) and he'll be thrilled to go in and chow down.


SO glad you paid attention to your intuition and got knowledgeable advice here.

What's his name?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks so much for helping this bird and persisting past the bad information you received



megamoois said:


> ......I purchased some special treat that all wild birds are supposed to enjoy...it is some type of spray...it is long and has a bunch of seeds on it. she does not like it. I think she is afraid of it....
> Meg


Sounds like millet, a treat which my pigeons enjoy. Pigeons can be very skeptical of new foods, so it's good to offer a variety of healthy foods so they recognize them as edible. Sometimes it helps if you use your finger to peck at the seeds like you are eating them.


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

Hillybean,

Where in Southern Indiana do you live? You can send me a private message.  Thank you Much.

Meg


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

Elizabethy,

Wow....I tried this yesterday....Amazing. I fed her in the morning and when it was time to go home I took out the food and put it in the cage and right in she went. Thank You so much this really saves me allot of time and frustration. It gets pretty stressful when you are late for work or to pick up your daughter....

Meg


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

Lwerden,

The pigeon in your picture looks allot like the pigeon I have. They are all very unique. I am suddenly a bird lover. I notice all of the birds around me now. I don't think I really every paid much attention. I was given another gift. 

Meg


----------



## megamoois (Sep 8, 2009)

Hillybean,

I would be sooo happy to give her a nice home. I sent you a private message. I hope you received it. Please let me know. I have no idea how to ship. I may even take the drive depending on where you live.

thanks so much...

Meg


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

megamoois said:


> Lwerden,
> 
> The pigeon in your picture looks allot like the pigeon I have. They are all very unique. I am suddenly a bird lover. I notice all of the birds around me now. I don't think I really every paid much attention. * I was given another gift. *
> Meg



Thank you for paying attention. That's really wonderful.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

megamoois said:


> Lwerden,
> 
> The pigeon in your picture looks allot like the pigeon I have. They are all very unique. I am suddenly a bird lover. I notice all of the birds around me now. I don't think I really every paid much attention. I was given another gift.
> 
> Meg


And he was very lucky to find YOU.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Meg.......The pigeon in my picture was my first rescue. She was a week old baby that had been scalped and had only one eye. She grew up beautifully and I now have 4 house birds. 

Like you, I never quite noticed the birds, but became an avid pigeon fan and lover. It truly is a gift. My birds give me so much joy.

Thank you for all you have done to save your little bird and that you did not release him. I know you will do what is best for him if you can not keep him by finding him a loving forever home.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## irretractable (Jun 4, 2008)

*thank you*

You're wonderful to care so much about this little one. Just to ditto everybody else, the wildlife office has absolutely no idea what they are talking about. Now, if it was another sort of bird, they could be right. But, for the same reason that people are allowed to poison, trap, kill pigeons, it's not illegal to keep them! Thank you for keeping this one safe.


----------

